# Gran Premio suggestion



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

BD team,

Just a suggestion:

If you put rack mount points on the Gran Premio you should open this bike up to a much larger market. I would consider getting one myself.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree! 

This is a gorgeous frame and it would be perfect in my opinion if there was a way of installing some panniers for touring.


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

Honestly, I think it's an absolutely beautiful frame as-is. Maybe on the less deluxe specced bikes you could add the panniers -- I don't see people touring on Red.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think people can surprise you cause for every product on the market there is an upscale version of that product available. Why not an upscale touring bike? 

Braz-ons or not...I see orange in my future.


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

Actually, I have a suggestion/question -- Reynolds 953 tubing would be amazing on an affordable bike. Mike, if you catch this thread, would you mind commenting on whether it's in the plans?


----------



## kabex (Nov 21, 2010)

^^
953 iirc is more expensive than Ti, so chances of it happening are around 0.

Yes it would be incredible, but at ~1000+ for the frame only and the cheapest complete bike at 2000+ I don't see it happening.


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

It is more expensive, lighter, and stronger than Ti. I'm not saying it's a good or bad idea from a business standpoint -- Mike would know that better than I would. I was just curious if it's in the cards. I think the current steel selection is absolutely amazing.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Have you seen the geo on this bike?*

Have you guys seen the geometry of the Gran Premio??? The angles are pretty steep and the chainstays/wheelbase are short. This isn't exactly the best combo for a touring-esque bike with panniers. I'd be surprised if there was room to fit fenders...

It's definitely a cool bike as it is, but the geo is definitely more performance oriented than relaxed for commuting or touring.

Texbike


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

Resurrecting old thread........So...I saw a few bikes sold on e-bay as a tig-welded Reynolds 725 2012 Gran Premio that have rack mounts and more clearance for fenders. Also it looks like it may have less aggressive geometry. Could not find any info on those bikes, looks like would be a desirable machine with 105 or Ultegra than the older lugged Gran Premio.. Anyone has any inside info on those bikes?


----------

